# Test Switches in Substation Panels



## guile628 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone have any documents or instruction videos explaining how test switches in substation panels work?

Thanks.

Regards,
Guile


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

guile628 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have any documents or instruction videos explaining how test switches in substation panels work?
> 
> ...


This might help you.......http://www.slideshare.net/qwerty25ty/electric-power-substation#btnNext

Welcome to ET.:thumbup:


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

guile628 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have any documents or instruction videos explaining how test switches in substation panels work?
> 
> ...


You will have to be more specific, I can think of about 10 different things you could be refering to. Also the terms and functions can be different depending on it being ANSI or IEC gear, your location of "worldwide" just causes confusion for pretty much any question you could ask here.

Are you refering to a test switch like this FT-1?


----------



## guile628 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi Zog and Harry,

Sorry for not being specific, but my question about test switches is somewhat general and I think it applies to substation panels everywhere, hence "worldwide", but I'll change that.

And yes, that is one of the models I've seen. Another type is one that allows the user to remove a pin or a pair of pins and plug it into other slots.

From what I understand the test switches must provide a way to short circuit the CT secondary windings before servicing a relay or doing measurements, and I would like to know how it's done. In other words, what is done to secondary CT and VT secondary connections when a test switch is operated.

Thanks.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

guile628 said:


> Hi Zog and Harry,
> 
> Sorry for not being specific, but my question about test switches is somewhat general and I think it applies to substation panels everywhere, hence "worldwide", but I'll change that.
> 
> ...


Well again, that will vary on ANSI and IEC equipment. And the specifics also vary by manufacturer as far as what each switch does and which order you operate them to not cause a trip or damage the relay. But in general you have the right idea.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Specifics for FT-1

http://www05.abb.com/global/scot/sc...63b8a1e636cc1256e7e003bc270/$file/41-076G.pdf


----------

